# working in SA



## pb00 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi all

My SA wife and I are looking to move to Jo'burg but I am concerned about work. I am a senior manager for a hospitality company and I'm not sure how much work is in Jo'burh for me. My wife can get work as she has contacts over there. Does anyone have any advice/ideas with regards my chosen profession? We would be living in the Gauteng region as we have family and friends there. 

Thanks in advance...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sebetsi (Aug 17, 2013)

It’s a little bit risky for you, If I were you; I would start looking for the Job first before I can book a flight to SA. Other thing is the immigration matters that you have to take into account unless you have SA ID already.

Best of luck Buddie.


----------



## pb00 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi

Thanks for the advice. I don't have a South African ID but my wife and kids are all SA passport so I have been told getting over and staying isn't an issue. The job/work could be but on a spousal visa I could start my own businesd I guess?


----------



## climbingmike (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello PB00,

I would start with applying for a permanent residency permit, as they take about 2 year to come though  You will be able to work strait way.

On the work front, I spent 2 months in SA looking for work and found nothing. I am a highly qualified network consultant and after a while I was applying for any networking job I could find, up and down the pay scale. I have ended up coming back to the UK for 3 months for work. I have finely got a response to my CV and have a internet interview this week. My wife also got here job from the UK, so I would recommend trying yo find something before you go, or save some money and have a nice holiday while you look.

Sorry to be a bit down, but I went out there thinking I would be able to get a job of some sort fairly easily but unfortunately this wasn't the case. 

Hope this helps
Mike


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

I moved back home in my late forties after a very long time in the UK, I spent two years preparing myself for a move. I took on a part time Masters degree in my field and worked myself to a standstill to complete in 18 months (last 6) in CT. It was the best thing I could have done, I am now self employed coaching executives and managers in my industry. I make just over R1500 Per hour. I don't work insane hours, I have enough time to live and reduce my handicap at the local golf course. Given your seniority in your industry, you could well do the same. Believe me opportunities abound for creative and innovative people. Think outside the box. SA is an emerging economy with emerging opportunities.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

climbingmike said:


> Hello PB00,
> 
> I would start with applying for a permanent residency permit, as they take about 2 year to come though  You will be able to work strait way.
> 
> ...


He cannot simply apply for PR, he'll have to apply for a Temporary Spousal Permit, with a work endorsement once he has a signed work contract. If he has been married for 5 years or more, then he can apply for PR straight after the Temporary application. but as you say, PR takes over a year in most cases (unless you take Home Affairs to court), so you 'll need the Temporary Permit in the meantime.


----------



## pb00 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi all

Thanks for the replies, a couple of other things. Global Visas have quoted around £1500/£1600 for their package including help with job applications. Does this sound about right. I have a couple of contacts over there to sound out but maybe should just bite the bullet and let someone do the whole thing for us??

Love love love the country just battling with the issues of South Africa. I know they won't go away in a heartbeat and i also know if it was just me and the wife we would be over there already but the 2 children (2yrs and 3 weeks) is the thing making me hesitate.

Can handle searching for work, re locating and being away from my side of the family, even a corrupt government (UK is not so clean) but want to feel that i am not taking my family into mortal danger going to SA.

Going again in Feb to check some more options out, 8th time in 7 years (i may as well live there anyways!!)

Any help or experiences greatly appreciated

Paul


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

pb00 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Thanks for the replies, a couple of other things. Global Visas have quoted around £1500/£1600 for their package including help with job applications. Does this sound about right. I have a couple of contacts over there to sound out but maybe should just bite the bullet and let someone do the whole thing for us??
> 
> ...


Please don't use Global Visa! If you want to use someone use an Immigration Attorney! Not a company like Global Visa. They were featured in South Africa on Carte Blanche about how they have taken money from people, but have not provided a visa. 

Also google "global visa scam" They claim they will help with providing you a job, but have no real connections and leave people high and dry. The showing on Carte Blanche showed just this.


----------



## pb00 (Jun 15, 2013)

What about integrate or should we just try and do it ourselves?


----------

